# Wallasey



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Wondering whether there is anyone living in the Wallasey area that could possibly give me some information.

Cheers.....Glan(K)


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Info on what.
Cheers.


----------



## norman.r (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Glan
There are a number of members living in Wallasey who will be only too glad to help
Norman


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Pat Kennedy probably.


----------



## seabreeze (Jul 17, 2005)

I live in Wallasey, how can I help.


----------



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

Im Also In Wallasey
Regards
Peter


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Trader said:


> Pat Kennedy probably.


I see from his profile, that Jacktar 1 lives in Florida. Maybe he would like to do a house swap and find out about Wallasey first hand?
I'm game
Cheers, 
Pat(Jester)


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Many thanks for your replies, its a long time since I was in the Wallasey area, been out here in Florida since 1984 due to working with a Miami based cruise line. Looking for general information about the area, in particular, 'Mariner's Park Estate".

Cheers.....Glan

P.S. Pat, the house swap sounds good !!! (K)


----------



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Known locally as the Mariners Homes follow this :- http://www.oldwirral.com/wallasey_marinershome.html
for some information.
It is also the regional HQ and welfare centre for Nautilus International which is an amalgamation of Numast and other seafaring unions :- http://www.nautilusint.org/default.aspx 
contact for the welfare centre :- http://www.mnwb.org/index.php/news-reader.89/items/657.html
Link to location on google maps :- 
http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.424581,-3.030617&spn=0.00257,0.006174&t=h&z=18
Dave


----------



## norman.r (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Glan
I have lived on Mariners' Park for the last eleven years and will be glad to help with any background. The information given by Dave seems pretty informative.
Norman


----------

